# Tips for a simple recovery



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am not fully recovered but am well on my way and just have to share what is working for me.

*Creativity:*

Firstly, I have learnt and accepted DP and DR is a creative thought pattern in my mind. i.e I am a very creative person with an intelligent mind and thinking pattern. Knowing this helps me to accept ANY weird sensation or thoughts I have are nothing to be afraid of. I have also learnt to channel this creativity and my energy towards action rather than just sitting down and overthinking. i.e as soon as my mind wonders instead of letting any strange thoughts overtake I put my creative mind to good use. I draw, write a song, or just simply clean my house or write something.

*Focus*

I use my energy to focus on something big all the time. I make sure every morning I wake up I have something to focus on for that day. But as well as having focus for the day I have an overall focus. i,e I am going to learn to surf again soon or learn a new instrument. Having something to work towards every day really keeps me going.

*Planning*

It takes planning to make sure I have something to work towards every day. I don't overplan because this can be stressful but I make sure I plan my week so I know what I am working towards every day. Even if its a small thing i.e today I am going to clean the bathroom.

*Distraction*

When I do get into an overthinking cycle or have a deep sensation of DP I force myself to be distracted. Il pick up something to read, or watch a film. Basically I need to always be doing something. If I allow myself alone time just to think this is not good for me. As people with DPD seem to be more creative I truly believe we need to be stimulated a lot of the time. Also this then nauturally tires me out so when its time to sleep I am sleeping better.

*Action*

Stop procrastinating and ACT! Doing something about my DPD instead of thinking about it helps me snap back into reality.

*Love yourself*

Looking after myself and taking care of myself is the last thing I wanted to do when my DPD was really bad. But if you force yourself to be a little selfish and love yourself, treat yourself and remember you are important and special you will start to belive in yourself which helps you to eventually identify with yourself.

*No stimulants*

Cut out all Caffiene and energy stuff. Its hard but it helps.

*Sleep*

Sleep is so important to help DPD. Getting enough sleep in a good routine is so important. Try not to oversleep especially in the day. I now go to bed at 08.30pm every night and get up at about 7:00am and feel great for it.

*Stop searching NOW*

Learn to accept you have DPD and know you can get over it. Stop searching for another diagnosis or constantly googling things. Just accept you have an anxiety related problem which can be overcome. The more you beleive this and accept it the quicker you will recover.

*Relaxation*

It can be so frightening when you have a real bad episode of dpd but learn to GO AGAINST THE GRAIN. Your adrenaline and mind will be racing and you will want to jump up and run away or scream. But remind yourself these sensations should be interpretated as natural reactions to anxiety and ITS OK TO RELAX. YOU ARE SAFE. Its ok to let go and complete some breathing techniques or grounding techniques. I find reading backwards calms me and grounds me.

*Give up anything stress related*

Stress seems to not only make DPD worse but it keeps it there! To help get rid of DPD I got rid of as many stress related things as possible. It took time but it helps.

I know these things may seem simple but they really helped me.

Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, it's good info. Would you mind telling me how long you've been going through it and roughly at what % recovery you think you are at? I relapsed into the world of DP for the second time. I've had it for over 7 months and, though it's much better (probably around 75%), it's still making life a struggle. I'm just wondering how long I can expect to be going through it. The first time I contracted it was under much different circumstances (it was coupled with really heavy DR and the stress that caused the onset was more severe) and lasted around a year. So I don't think that first experience is the best gauge for this time around (and I'm hoping it isn't).


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is wrong you are trying to rid of it, this is not a lasting cure. A lasting cure uses paradox and inviting it to be there, where ever, when ever, it wants to be there...(Without being tense in the stomach)

I write this after nearly 2 years of not having DP/DR, i just came on this website again tonight to re-live the past, and see what crazy shit was going on and mostly for the sake of remembering those times when i was the fittest, healthiest, sober person on the earth aha.


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

Tmarrow to answer your question I have had dpd for roughly 19 years but was officially diagnosed with it when I was 15 by a panel of psychs. I would say I am a few months in to feeling 90% me. Louise I'm sorry but I have no idea what your on About


----------

